
How BigTechCo's work inside - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/04/24/howBigtechcosWorkInside.html
======
nostrademons
His PS was interesting, because his description is completely alien to my
experience within Google so far.

------
joezydeco
<http://www.apostropheabuse.com/>

